# Corrine Pig Hunt



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

Went up to Corrine over the Weekend and shot some Pigs. We shot 5 Total. It wasn't as easy as I thought. These Pigs must of been Hunted all year. Ranch was alot bigger than I thought and we had to walk all over it to take 5 pigs. If the Wind wasn't right they would be gone by the time we got to them. Tried Several Stalks before taking mine. The Pigs were all between 300 and 450 LBS. Good Eats!!! I wouldn't call it so much a Hunt as I would a Harvest. Fun though and got some sweet video and tried out some new broadheads.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photos. You seemed happy with results and I would assume that you'll be going again. Save some roasts and bring them down South for all of us to share over the BBQ.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like fun. How much does a harvest like that one run you?


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

$375.00, plus the cost of getting it Processed. Processing runs about $125.00. So right at $500.00. The smaller of the 2 pigs was right at 180 lbs of Meat, about 300 on the hoof, the Big one was about 450 on the hoof and came out at 253 lbs of Meat.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice dude... that first pig is a nice one for sure.


----------

